# Newbie on thread.....but miserable!



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi ladies

Thought it was about time I joined this thread properly.

A little update on me


I have pcos and dont have regular periods and don't ovulate on my own. I'm having DIUI.

Have been on clomid for a while now and didnt really respond it to it as well as my consultant thought.  I had one shot at DIUI in May but BFN. Then scans showed no response to clomid. Consultant then put me on Metformin in June and since then i've had two DIUI with BFN's.

I went for scan on Monday which showed that I hadnt responded to clomid again. I had loads of follies but none bigger than 7mm.
I was so upset as I wasnt expectin this. I just assumed that I would be able to have DIUI every month now I was responding. 

Cant seem to get my head round it this time. Have been feelin pretty crappy for the last 2 months but this time has made me feel worse for some reason.

Bet you're all thinkin " sod off to another thread you miserable old git" but I wont..... 

Don't know anyone on clomid or anyone thats havin my problem so it would be good to talk to people in the same situation.

Sending lots of


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Alison!

Sending you loads of love and cuddles!
    

 sent to YOU!

Love
Kissy Bear
xxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Kissybear...loads of hugs back honey. Your dog has a loony ear like my dog. ha ha 

Good luck sweetie

xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Alison! That was a quick response!

Have you tried the chat room when you feeling down and want to chat to somebody? The ladies are very welcoming and can make you feel so much better as well chat about generally anything and everything. 

Hope you feel better soon!
    

Kissy Bear
xxx

P.S Your two are just gorgeous


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi alison 
Just wanted to say welcome to the clomid thread, and feel free to chat with as much as you want    I can't really help with the DIUI ( i dont even know what it is!  ) but will help if I can.
Nice to see you xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

welcome Alison

you sounded so   so thought I'd say Hi.....sounds like you need something a little stronger than clomid if you're not responding to it. Have you asked your doctor what your next step is?

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - its DONOR IUI you wally!!!!  

Alison - welcome hun....I think quite a few of the ladies have NOT responded to clomid on a low dose...I noticed you ov'd on 150mg earlier in the year?  Are you still  taking Metformin?

I had sporadic ovulation before clomid...and have ov'd since with the help of acupuncture...maybe its worth giving it a try?

Is your partner female also?  (sorry to sound nosey but just wondered why it was DIUI)

Feel free to be   most of us lot are most of the time....and when I was clomid I was EVIL!!!! Hope you aren't being too mean to DP


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I see!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww bless you Flower    you learn some thing new every day


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll be the same when it comes to my IVF, I dont have a clue!  just learn what i need to know and upto know its been clomid


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for such a nice welcome  

Flowerpot - I'm like you and didnt know anything apart from what I was doin, now I am a fertility information centre. When do you start IVF?

Sarahstewart -  I've been havin acupuncture too but only for the last 5-6 weeks so it hasnt got me into a routine yet. I will take Metformin until I am 12 weeks pregnant - so god knows when that will be. My partner is female too, so is the cat and the dog...ha ha. 4 women in 1 house is a flamin nightmare  
I used to be complete *** on clomid but havnt been too bad the last 2 months. I go up to 150mg clomid next cycle, so hopefully I'll be fine.

B3ndy - Hiya! The cons suggests I stay on clomid for a while yet as its the cheapest option for us as we are having to pay private. If no joy though, it would be daily injections..grim!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Alison

yikes 4 females in one house       

I'm on the WL for IVF, 3 years   Been on it since Jan 06.  although when i saw gyane a couple of months ago he said the waiting list is "dramatically reducing" but didnt give specifics.  So I thought I'd better get my backside into gear and get my BMI down ready!!!  We were discussing having it done private but my dh lost his job in May (thankfully just started a new one) so our situation with money has changed xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Your cat is soooo cute   we have 3 and they are ALL boys!!!!!  Naughty things they are too......  

let us know how you get on.....how are you enjoying acupuncture?  I am a right zombie after mine....  

Hopefully the 150mg will do the trick


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Sarah - my cat is cute but hates everyone     She is the most un-cuddly cat I have ever known. I probably dont help cos I make her cuddle me ha ha ha and she hates it. And hates me I am sure! Your cat on your piccie is gorgeous. Acu is good and she has good results from women ttc for yonks, then get pregnant. so we have to hope  

Flowerpot - Oh 3 years that is soooooo bad. It's amazin how quickly the time passes though eh! Hope it's not too much longer now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Alison (sorry I am turning this into a cat thread!!!)

My Bow (in piccie...)loves cuddles and so does Freddie my kitten....but his brother HATES cuddles.....  I often wonder why   (I am sad I know!!!)

Heres hoping acu works for us


----------

